# MALVERN SHOW APRIL CANCELLED



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

The Motorhome & RV Show at Malvern in April has been CANCELLED by Stone Leisure due to a double booking at the showground as far as we know it is not being rescheuled so please do not go there in April.


Jacquie



MODERATORS PLEASE STICKY THIS TA


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

stickied


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Poor organization by Stone Leisure.
But if you were going, why not come to our rally at Hartendale Farm Flamborough instead, to be held from Friday 28th April until Monday 1st May as this is a bank holiday weekend the extra day could make it worthwhile for people travelling some distance. 

Regards
R/M


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Although we love Malvern, we were not impressed with the show, went onto wales instead, so we hadn't even though of going, but i agree bad organization! reckon you could get a job there lady j!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Job me no thanks Ranie its bad enough trying to organise this lot on here lol.


Jac


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

You would do a lot better job, you keep us all happy and content when at the rallies.  :wink:

That is a shame, Deb and I went last year and although I would agree with Raine it wasn't up to much it was still a show after all.

Just up the road from us and easy traveling, oh well.

Strange though, just looked on the showground web site and they still list it, so perhaps Stone leisure just pulled out. The motorhome market is apparently slowing down, but not that much surely?

http://www.threecounties.co.uk/events/apr06.htm


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks to Lady J*

I had been in touch with StoneLeisure about Malvern and was informed that they might not go ahead with the event - thanks for the follow up, saved me a job! Flamborough is an awful long way from the south coast even for us! Kind regards
Sundial


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have received a letter today from Stone Leisure saying.......due to problems at the showground and circumstances beyond our control we have had to cancel the above show.

All members that have pre-booked are being informed and their monies returned.All our other shows will be going ahead as usual.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a letter today from Stone Leisure saying.......due to problems at the showground and circumstances beyond our control we have had to cancel the above show.


Nothing to do with the extortionate rates they were trying to charge traders for their pitches then :roll:

Bet you anything you like there won't be the same "problems" with the Warner's show in August 8O

(Don't tell them I said that :wink: )


----------

